# Does a full week take every ounce of energy from you?



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

I work and can make it through a week but work is all I think about. Takes every ounce of energy to make it through a week.


----------



## Arcases (Nov 20, 2015)

what is an ounce ? i'm sure they measure energy in calories and not ounces , that's gold


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

I know how u feel. By the end of a week im almost uicidal and thenthe weekend barely makes up for it.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes. When I used to work it would exhaust me so much. By the end of the week I'd retreat home and not leave the house all weekend just recovering. And this is what I'm gonna spend then next 60 years of my life doing...


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Usually, but im trying to find ways to prevent it, like taking more breaks, making it to the park, etc. Has only helped a little


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

In past jobs, yes.

At my current job, I don't know what I did but I'm lucky to have a great boss and great coworkers. My SA is minimal in the work environment now, for the most part.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

It definitely used to until recently, when I stopped working full time. The expectation that you are to be mentally available to your job for 40 or so hours every week is something I struggle with. In full time work I never feel like I get enough time to myself in order to recharge properly.


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

It depends on the job. My old job (before the company went out of business), I was working overtime every day so nearly 10 hours a day and I liked the job. Data entry & financial stuff. I would go home tired but not drained. Meaning, I was okay if I could sit down and read a book, chat on the phone a bit or watch TV. I wouldn't be running any marathons but I was able to be productive afterwards.


I work 8 hours a day usually at my current job and after even one or two days I'm so drained that it takes a ton of effort to get up and go to work each day. But then, It's tons of talking on the phone and that could be why as I really don't like talking on the phone very much. Not a great fit for a job for SA but I can't change that just yet... anyways, a whole week is tiring and if I do what I had to recently of working 9 days in a row, I'm left drained and having two days off didn't help me re-charge. I need more time off and was struggling already to resist the urge to call in sick. My commute time is also triple what I had in my old job though.

But yeah I also feel like I don't have time to recharge and do anything I want to do. Basically days off consist of me doing errands and cleaning at least one of those days. It doesn't leave much time for anything else.


----------



## LaSmalllFry (May 1, 2015)

YES!


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

anxious87 said:


> Usually, but im trying to find ways to prevent it, like taking more breaks, making it to the park, etc. Has only helped a little


Same.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

JamesM2 said:


> It definitely used to until recently, when I stopped working full time. The expectation that you are to be mentally available to your job for 40 or so hours every week is something I struggle with. In full time work I never feel like I get enough time to myself in order to recharge properly.


A lot of it also depends on the schedule. When I have to work 8-5 Monday-Friday that means every minute I'm off I spend fighting 90% of society to go to the grocery store, dry cleaners, Christmas shopping, etc. When you start work earlier or later half of those non work hours are actually decent to go do things like shop or go to the gym.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

A week goes by pretty quickly for me, but only because I stay so incredibly busy. I got very little time to just chill.


----------



## AdorableAdipose (Jan 17, 2016)

Intorverts, Unite!

Yeah, I typically feel drained anytime I am away from my home. Working the phones leaves me so dry. I know only one person at work who doesnt suck up my energy so fast and she is on vacation for grip. Cheers to a ssshhiittty week!


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm always burnt out after the work week & then I hide out like a hermit/recluse on my days off doing nothing and rarely return to work feeling refreshed.

I have no idea how most people manage to work full time, be social on their evenings and days off without melting into oblivion


----------



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I'm always burnt out after the work week & then I hide out like a hermit/recluse on my days off doing nothing and rarely return to work feeling refreshed.
> 
> I have no idea how most people manage to work full time, be social on their evenings and days off without melting into oblivion


I think for people without SA it takes no energy at all to talk to people at work and interact. From what my co-workers say (the ones that don't have SA) work is just mindless, they talk all day then they go home feeling like they didn't use any energy so they have all this pent up energy to do things outside of work.

For me, it's 8-10 hours of mental & emotional exhaustion each day so that the thought of doing anything but going home and passing out on the couch, makes me want to cry. Right now I work evenings so I literally can't do anything before or after work. Even on my days off though I find myself wiped out. I have terrible work schedules though and like I said (above) that I had much more energy when I was doing a job that was quiet & enjoyable. This one just sucks the energy/life out of me.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Yep, and then by Sunday night when I'm all rested up and ready to be myself... it all starts again. ugh.


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Depends on what shift i'll be working. i prefer to work during the night, not alot of people around at work during the night shifts.


----------



## HellCell (Jul 8, 2014)

If it's a job I don't enjoy, absolutely. Cutting hours was exactly the right step for me.


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes, but I feel it's mostly mental exhaustion from dealing with ****ty coworkers. :S I feel like a granny nowadays. I just want to recharge by being alone somewhere quiet.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I'm lucky that with a day off every three weeks, public holidays, annual leave, sick days and training days, I can almost essentially work just 4 days a week over the whole year, but get paid for 5. But then that 5th day all gets taken in tax anyway...

But yeah getting through a full 5 day week is so hard. I mean at least I work just 9 to 5 and always have weekends off, but I wish I could work say just 3 days a week. I value my free time above money and so if it were possible to live by myself and be able to pay rent and get by on working just 3 days a week, I would do it. Not that I have any real hobbies, friends or social life to fill my spare time with, but I just need my time alone, at home, doing nothing and recovering from being around people. Work sucks when you have SA and hate being around people...


----------



## Enyalius (Jul 10, 2013)

Yes and then I spend the weekend recovering. It seems so pointless for my rubbish wage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Yes, lately I find myself sleeping til 9 or 10 on Saturdays and not wanting to leave the house. I can't put my mind to getting anything done either.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

This last month has been hell.. They redid our payroll system so all of our paychecks are hitting 2 days later than they normally would have. I got barely anything for anybody for xmas and it still ruined my budget and I've been running on fumes and eating like crap for the last month and a half because of it. Fed up with this bull**** way of life.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes, definitely. I worry about my kids, constantly and talk to them throughout the week whenever I can. I take them to, or go see them compete at some of their band concerts, UIL competitions, football games, cross country meets and basketball games. I don't get to see them as much as I'd like, even though I pay child support. I work 40 hours a week. I go to my therapist, and my psychiatrist, who are in the Texas Medical Center, so that takes hours out of my day. I deal with my ex-wife at least two or three times a week because the women is still hanging on to resentment and wants to control me, she just cannot let us go our separate ways and agree on...anything wrt to our kids or visitation. I've been spending time in emergency rooms lately dealing with health problems, and I'm ****** sick of that. I deal with the my ex-gf....grief, flashbacks, PTSD and I still have nightmares. I worry about my parents, I help take care of my mom sometimes because she's 65 years old, she's had over half a dozen surgeries and I don't know how I'm going to deal with her death, because, well, she's not going to live forever. I worry what I'm going to do when I get older after they've passed and I have no one left, when I'm completely alone. I spend a lot of time worrying. Hence. The whole anxiety thing.


By the time the week is done I'm usually exhausted. On the weekends when I have my kids we go to my parents house and they usually let me sleep in, just to catch up on sleep and recharge.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Nah, I have a fairly stressless and easy job.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HighlyIntroverted (May 9, 2015)

Yes. By Wednesday I am totally out of gas and it takes a huge amount of effort to finish the week. 

I'm basically tired of the rat race. I hate my job and it contributes to my anxiety and depression. Lately I don't have the strength to prepare meals. Just the thought of coming home and having to prepare something makes my head hurt so I usually crash on the couch or get in my bed until its time to do it all over again.

And I have to give myself pep talks to do menial tasks and errands during the week. On the weekend I crash and I'm in recovery mode and 2 days is NOT enough time to recover.

I honestly dont see how people can work 40 hours a week AND have a family. Thats like working another shift when you get home. I get tired just listening to people tell me what they need to do AFTER work.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

I know right lol...It might help if we do like they do in CBT and use a distraction to not think about being exhausted after work.if we don't focus on being exhausted then we wont feel that way.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77 (Dec 23, 2013)

nubly said:


> Nah, I have a fairly stressless and easy job.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What do you do? I always hear you say your work life is easy.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

JD91 said:


> What do you do? I always hear you say your work life is easy.


He sits at home dinking with medical coding, something that will no doubt be outsourced and obsolete within the next 5 years.


----------

